# Getting her to eat raw



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I gave it to her whole. We seared it for 5 secs on each side. We secluded her when it seemed no one would leave her alone. She'd guard it. But she'd only lick at it. We even left her alone for 10 minutes with it. She didn't touch it. Then we tried piecing it up a little and giving it to her. She spit it out. What do we do now??? Duckie ate all of his in a matter of 5 minutes.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

We gave up for the night. She doesn't seem to like the texture of the raw meat. We tried searing it for just a little longer too, but still a no go. So the meats in the fridge and we'll try again in the morning!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't sear it anymore, it could be bad for her if it's cooked too much. Try cutting it up into smaller pieces, my dogs didn't like big anything, but they love the chicken wings which they get on a regular basis now. Don't give up, keep trying and you'll persevere.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

cut open the meat and put a little peanut butter in it.. Make her want to get to the middle. Might work..?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What kind of meat did you start with? Maybe a smaller one would be better to start to get her used to it? Try feeding it to her again in the morning, she should be good and hungry by then. 

At least Duckie took right to it though, did you watch him eat it? It's always fun to watch :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't panic. This is not all that unusual. Sometimes it takes a little while for the dog to learn that this is food and its ok to eat. Sounds like she was experimenting with it. 

She will get it pretty quickly. I suggest not doing anything to it. Just put it down for her, get out of the way. As long as she is playing with it, licking it, etc, let her keep it. When (if) she shows no interest for 10 minutes, pick it up and put it back in the fridge until next meal time. Don't beg, cajole, work with her, dress it up, do anything to make her eat. Just let her be and she will eventually eat it. I suggest you don't change feeding places. Feed her where she is used to eating.

*ETA: * Its very important that she doesn't sense anxiety from you so don't be anxious or a worry wart. Don't worry she will eventually eat.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Don't panic. This is not all that unusual. Sometimes it takes a little while for the dog to learn that this is food and its ok to eat. Sounds like she was experimenting with it.
> 
> She will get it pretty quickly. I suggest not doing anything to it. Just put it down for her, get out of the way. As long as she is playing with it, licking it, etc, let her keep it. When (if) she shows no interest for 10 minutes, pick it up and put it back in the fridge until next meal time. Don't beg, cajole, work with her, dress it up, do anything to make her eat. Just let her be and she will eventually eat it. I suggest you don't change feeding places. Feed her where she is used to eating.
> 
> *ETA: * Its very important that she doesn't sense anxiety from you so don't be anxious or a worry wart. Don't worry she will eventually eat.


I might not agree with EVERYTHING that RFD always says... BUT I whole hartedly agree with what is said here. Feed her where she is used to being fed, pull the RAW meat out of the frige, put it in her feed dish or where ever she is used to being fed and walk away. I got lucky with Owen when I started, he took to it like a pro! Try starting with the basics of just a raw piece of chicken. If you have a chicken breast, try that and see if she just doesn't know what to do with the bones. She will come around, also remember that she has been on kibble her whole life. This is new to her also! Good luck and congradulations on getting started!!  You will all feel better for it!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Duckie Day 1 & 2*

Since China won't touch hers yet, we let her play/lick it for about 15 minutes last night and again this morning and she just...Left it alone. She wouldn't leave where it was because heaven forbid, a kitty cat might get it! LOL. She'd just sit there, guarding it until I went over and took it. It's waiting for the next meal now. Also, I've tried just giving her the food where she normally eats and she takes it away into the living room. I don't know if it's because she can keep a better eye on what's around her or what. With Duckie, I give him his from the kitchen counter and he stays right there with it. lol

However, Duckie loves it. Bone and all this little boy can eat!!! Here are some pictures of him enjoying it. The first is day one the second is day two.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't worry, China will get hungry enough and realize it's food pretty quickly. 

Look at Duckie, he's like a cute little wolf pup!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I hope she gets hungry soon! She hasn't eaten since we started this! She'll pick and poke at it but she just ends up spitting out the pieces she tears off making a huge mess. I hope she gets it soon. I tried keeping her in one area, where she normally eats but she'd rather drag it off into my bedroom so that's where her "normal" will be now I guess lol


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

RFD and everyone always offer great advice, and I agree with feeding it in her usual spot, but about a week into the RAW diet, Brian started getting to where he'd go bury his food outside somewhere and come back expecting more. While this is cute and all, he's not always outside and won't have access to his food anytime he wants it, and when he's hungry, he will beg instead of dig up his buried food. Pretty annoying, I hate beggars. Besides, he needs to eat when I tell him to eat.. so when he tries to bury his dinner, I go dig it back up and put him in the kennel with it and leave him in there until he eats it. He's a still a pup and I don't want him missing meals. 

Anyways, he is back to eating on his towel in the kitchen, and he eats it until he's done heh. Once he's about a year old, I think he's going to be the kind of dog I can feed once a day and he'll be happy. I has to be at my feet every minute I'm at the house, and I know this is his puppy stage, so he doesn't like to waste his time eating while I'm walking around. He's afraid he's gonna miss something, maybe a pat on the head or an invitation to share the couch with me :smile:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's what China's doing! She sits there and stares at it when I'm not in the room and when I come back she starts picking and licking at it. I think she's afraid she'll miss something too. Especially since Duckie's out running around. But she's shown FA with Duckie with both kibble and raw and I know it's worse with the raw. Poor Duckie might lose a head! I have their next meal out and waiting. I really hope that she decides she's hungry enough today to eat it. Duckie's doing great. Now just to get China that into it! I'd love to get some pictures of her eating it! lol


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, I say until he's done eating.. but if he doesn't touch it after about 20-30 minutes, I will put it up and he WILL go without eating.. Sounds mean, but don't we punish our kids not eating their vegetables the same way?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah and China's gone three days now. I feel bad. I think my husband feels worse. I just keep telling him, Hey, If I make a huge meal for my kids and you and none of you wants to eat it, I'm not going to let the kids rummage and find what they want. They eat when I give them or they don't eat at all. =) He understood after that. And I did let him know that when she gets hungry enough she'll eat. I just hope that day is today!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What if you started out with giving her some cooked pieces of meat, then slowly started cooking them less and less and weaning her onto raw?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm thinking I'll have to try that because she is showing NO interest in raw at all. 
Hubby says she's "snubbing" me. LOL.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Breakthrough!!!*

China has made a breakthrough. I took ran's advice and cooked it. NOT a ton, I didn't want to get all the way to the bone. But I cooked it enough in a pan to get the outside flavorful and then gave it to her. I sat in there and had to cajole her a lil bit, but she took to it and ate it up. I think after she took a few bites her tummy said OMGFOOOOD! And she was happy. Now she's in my room (her safe spot I suppose) with her bones by herself. That is such a breakthrough!!! Thank you all for the advice!! Here are some pictures of my lil carnivore!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> China has made a breakthrough. I took ran's advice and cooked it. NOT a ton, I didn't want to get all the way to the bone. But I cooked it enough in a pan to get the outside flavorful and then gave it to her. I sat in there and had to cajole her a lil bit, but she took to it and ate it up. I think after she took a few bites her tummy said OMGFOOOOD! And she was happy. Now she's in my room (her safe spot I suppose) with her bones by herself. That is such a breakthrough!!! Thank you all for the advice!! Here are some pictures of my lil carnivore!


Yeah, the first week I fed raw, I sat in front of Owen and watched him eat! Not because I had to, only because I wanted to watch!  Maybe that is why I didn't have too many problems when I started. Maybe he knew that I was sitting there and nothing exciting was going to happen while I was there in front of him. Thinking back on that first day, I do remember he didn't know what to do with the chicken the first time I gave it to him. It wasn't until dinner that he decided to go ahead and eat it until I told him to stop or something. NOW, he will go to the frige and practically pull it out himself. One morning, I let him outside and went back in to keep warm (it was cold that day That is also where 'his' frige is located) and when I came back out, Owen had opened his frige and had already eaten 2-3 meals worth of food!!!  I was sooo upset with him that he ended being put back to bed until I figured out what else he got into. I forgave him quickly and then moved the frige to where couldn't get into it again! Darn those smart ones!  Oh well, whats a human pet to do??  Hope China continues on her streak of better health and happier life! :tongue:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay! Go China! She looks so happy chewing those bones :biggrin:


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

That's AWESOME!!!! Congratulations :biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> China has made a breakthrough. I took ran's advice and cooked it. NOT a ton, I didn't want to get all the way to the bone. But I cooked it enough in a pan to get the outside flavorful and then gave it to her. I sat in there and had to cajole her a lil bit, but she took to it and ate it up. I think after she took a few bites her tummy said OMGFOOOOD! And she was happy. Now she's in my room (her safe spot I suppose) with her bones by herself. That is such a breakthrough!!! Thank you all for the advice!! Here are some pictures of my lil carnivore!


How is China doing now??? Is she still eating like a champ?


----------

